# Tool Talk > Machines >  How traditional rope is made, with 1800s machines - video

## Jon

How traditional rope is made, with 1800s machines. 2:35 video:




Previously:

metal hose braiding GIF

----------

baja (Dec 13, 2018),

bigtrev8xl (Dec 14, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Dec 13, 2018),

PJs (Dec 14, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 13, 2018),

thevillageinn (Dec 31, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

Jon, the video don’t work

----------


## PJs

Cool machines and cool process...up to a 5" rope...now that's a _rope_! 

Thanks Jon, good noodle food!

----------


## Jon

3:50 video:

----------

Clockguy (Jan 17, 2019),

Janvosburg (Jan 18, 2019),

oldcaptainrusty (Jan 17, 2019),

PJs (Jan 17, 2019),

Scotty1 (Jan 17, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 17, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Now That was just Plane COOL! Loved it! Thanks Jon.

----------

